# Toilet Cassette Dump Points



## UFO (Nov 9, 2020)

Knowing where to find places where it is permitted to safely dump toilet cassette contents is useful when travelling in the UK.  A couple of recent posts have indicated that they are out there.  I wonder whether this information could be added to the POIs in some way, so it is possible to search for this facility.  I have started a list, below, please feel free to add to it.

Lytham St. Annes, North Promenade Car Park
A sluice for use by motorhomes is provided in the public WCs. 20 minutes free parking is provided in a designated bay beside the building. 
53.750436,  -3.035349
Water - N
Grey Water disposal - N
Cassette toilet dump - Y
Overnight - N (available Swimming Pool and North Beach Car Parks)
£ - 1

Muir of Dinnet, Cairngorm National Park
57.084770, -2.943714
Water - Y
Grey Water disposal - ?
Cassette toilet dump - Y
Overnight - Y x 1
£ - donation

Long Buckby, on Grand Union canal    
52.28585, -1.11387
Water - N
Grey Water disposal - N
Cassette toilet dump - Y
Overnight - Y
£ - 0

Canterbury, Dover Road Park & Ride
51.26173, 1.10161    
Water - Y
Grey Water disposal - Y
Cassette toilet dump - Y
Overnight - Y
£ - £3.50 for 24 hours = £7 overnight


----------



## mossypossy (Nov 10, 2020)

That's a tour of the UK in itself.


----------



## antiquesam (Nov 10, 2020)

I'm not sure I could make it between them without having an overflow, but it's a start.


----------



## Admin (Nov 10, 2020)

I will happily look into it.


----------



## SquirrellCook (Nov 10, 2020)

Geeky Philip said:


> I will happily look into it.


Make sure you hold your nose!


----------



## Phantom (Nov 10, 2020)

There's one at Tarbet near Loch Lowmond.
Some more Here.


----------



## landoboguy (Nov 10, 2020)

calmac ferry points seem to have them for those up North North


----------



## antiquesam (Nov 10, 2020)

I quite often feel like I live in the frozen wastes when reading about motorhoming. Everything seems northern centric to this poor soul in the south.


----------



## SimonM (Nov 10, 2020)

Ahh but living in the southwest we can make a proper trip of it venturing way up north ie anywhere north of Bristol, or alternatively it’s even easier to hop on a chunnel train and set our sights across the water.


----------



## jagmanx (Nov 11, 2020)

For  many reasons..The south is crowded.
IMHO "wildcamping" south of say Oxford, is simply very difficult.
Waste disposal similarly.


----------



## jagmanx (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## Sharon the Cat (Nov 11, 2020)

jagmanx said:


> View attachment 88969


Happy to pay to use facilities.


----------



## jagmanx (Nov 11, 2020)

Sharon the Cat said:


> Happy to pay to use facilities.


Indeed !


----------



## SquirrellCook (Nov 11, 2020)

I tried to overnight near Horsham many years ago.  I ended up on a very expensive campsite.


----------



## antiquesam (Nov 11, 2020)

SquirrellCook said:


> I tried to overnight near Horsham many years ago.  I ended up on a very expensive campsite.


Exactly


----------



## antiquesam (Nov 11, 2020)

Apart from more space in the north there is also more disposable income in the north, with public service national pay grades but cost of living disparaty, hence possibly more being spent on luxuries like motorhomes and leisure. I look forward to your opinions..


----------



## jagmanx (Nov 11, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> Apart from more space in the north there is also more disposable income in the north, with public service national pay grades but cost of living disparaty, hence possibly more being spent on luxuries like motorhomes and leisure. I look forward to your opinions..


Ah ! So that's what happened to my can of worms !


----------



## Tookey (Nov 11, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> Apart from more space in the north there is also more disposable income in the north, with public service national pay grades but cost of living disparaty, hence possibly more being spent on luxuries like motorhomes and leisure. I look forward to your opinions..


I thought we had got rid of baiting 

There is the SE and then the rest of us


----------



## Tookey (Nov 11, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> I quite often feel like I live in the frozen wastes when reading about motorhoming. Everything seems northern centric to this poor soul in the south.


Other than London and Bristol the UK population lives in or North of Birmingham, even places like Southampton and Portsmouth don't come close in population. Liverpool Manchester, Leeds, Hull, Newcastle, Glasgow etc etc

So rather than wealth let's say 1 in 1000 people (completely made up) own a MH the concentration is gonna be up here and people in London often don't have the space so yes the industry is up North but I suspect not due to economic reasons.

Up here are also the big playing grounds, Penines, Lakes, Dale's, York moors and all the beauty North of the border....


----------



## antiquesam (Nov 11, 2020)

I've never been sure if I live in the south east, or south west in Portsmouth.


----------



## Tonybvi (Nov 11, 2020)

Please folk, this is a very sensible and useful thread about cassette waste points. Can we avoid distractions like the relative wealth of certain regions of the UK and get back and STAY on topic?
Thanks


----------



## SquirrellCook (Nov 11, 2020)

me too


----------



## Tookey (Nov 11, 2020)

Deleted #21


----------



## antiquesam (Nov 11, 2020)

Tonybvi said:


> Please folk, this is a very sensible and useful thread about cassette waste points. Can we avoid distractions like the relative wealth of certain regions of the UK and get back and STAY on topic?
> Thanks


Please accept my apologies. I look forward to list getting beyond eight.


----------



## SimonM (Nov 11, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> I've never been sure if I live in the south east, or south west in Portsmouth.


South middle


----------



## antiquesam (Nov 11, 2020)

SimonM said:


> South middle


Sorry I can't answer. See above.


----------



## Carrerasax (Nov 11, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> I've never been sure if I live in the south east, or south west in Portsmouth.


Neither probably , south!!


----------



## UFO (Nov 12, 2020)

ok guys and gals. back onto topic.  

Are there really only two dump points (Lytham St. Annes and Long Buckby) in England, Wales and Northern Ireland (Scotland appear to be leading the way with such facilities)?  

Phil has indicated he will consider adding the classification to the POIs but not a lot of point if there are only two.  If there are locations available for a charge that is ok, as long as membership of one of the clubs is not a requirement.


----------



## jagmanx (Nov 12, 2020)

Canterbury P&R is free if you are quick (20mins ?)
Or 3.50 same day Even if you do not overnight the bus into the city is free ! wit £3.50 for the day
or £7 if you overnight

Some M-way sevices are a possibility
M25 sevices near Thorpe park (Cobham)
M5 Gloucester
M6 Tebay but I am not sure of the details..I think we used Tebay once !


----------



## jagmanx (Nov 12, 2020)

I also think         "known" C&CC or CAMC locations are worthwhile wiith an indication of which one and cost !


----------



## antiquesam (Nov 12, 2020)

jagmanx said:


> I also think         "known" C&CC or CAMC locations are worthwhile wiith an indication of which one and cost !


To the best of my knowledge C&MC sites are not available. They don't believe in wildcamping and only some of the other lot are available.


----------



## UFO (Nov 12, 2020)

jagmanx said:


> I also think        "known" C&CC or CAMC locations are worthwhile wiith an indication of which one and cost !


Any friendly certified sites? I wouldn't think the clubs would prevent certified sites from providing services, and it would be some extra cash  for the owners.


----------



## QFour (Nov 12, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> I quite often feel like I live in the frozen wastes when reading about motorhoming. Everything seems northern centric to this poor soul in the south.



Makes a change. Usually no one wants to know anyone North of Watford ..


----------



## jagmanx (Nov 13, 2020)

Ferry View Gill's Bay
£5  all facilities
Washing machines also ! (extra I assume)








						Welcome to Ferry View|Campsite on the NC500|Eco-friendly
					

A small and friendly campsite in the Highlands of Scotland on the NC500 for campervans motorhomes and tents. Visit Scotland's Route 66. Gateway to the Orkney Islands.




					www.ferryview.scot


----------



## jagmanx (Nov 13, 2020)

I thought Fisherrow harbour were thinking about facilities.
BUT East Lothian Council have put everything on hold (including overnights)
not sure if this is Covid-19 related OR ????








						Campers
					

Overnight Stays at Fisherrow Please be considerate and do not plan to stay overnight in a vehicle at Fisherrow at the moment. Without an Aire scheme, there really is no facility to accommodate campervans or motorhomes at Fisherrow.  Without a way to manage the number of visitors, the area has at




					www.fhsa.org.uk
				



@runnach may no more ?


----------



## jagmanx (Nov 13, 2020)

Broaadford Skye




__





						Prices | Camping Skye
					






					campingskye.com
				



£5


----------



## Mr and Mrs Tupcox (Nov 13, 2020)

No problem emptying in the south our anywhere just walk in to a public toilet with cassette in a bag job done ..and leave as you find it clean.
Most public toilets have tap take large 1 1/2 inch flex pipe and barrel bingo freesh water .


----------



## Tookey (Nov 13, 2020)

Mr and Mrs Tupcox said:


> No problem emptying in the south our anywhere just walk in to a public toilet with cassette in a bag job done ..and leave as you find it clean.
> Most public toilets have tap take large 1 1/2 inch flex pipe and barrel bingo freesh water .


I just heard a thump as TMT turned over in his forum grave


----------



## Mr and Mrs Tupcox (Nov 13, 2020)

Sad face.....I dont understand why. Would people rather we tip our cassette in hedge rows as many do.
We don't use any chemicals don't see a problem.


----------



## UFO (Nov 13, 2020)

Mr and Mrs Tupcox said:


> No problem emptying in the south our anywhere just walk in to a public toilet with cassette in a bag job done ..and leave as you find it clean.



The question of 'should public toilets be used' has been heavily debated in other WC threads in the past. It's a personal choice (we do).

The purpose of this thread is to share what public facilities are available as using these whenever possible would be the preferable option - for us anyway.


----------



## SquirrellCook (Nov 13, 2020)

Fact of life!  Regardless of your size you will get up some ones nose!

So just be as clean and considerate in all cases as you can be.


----------



## antiquesam (Nov 14, 2020)

Tonybvi said:


> Please folk, this is a very sensible and useful thread about cassette waste points. Can we avoid distractions like the relative wealth of certain regions of the UK and get back and STAY on topic?
> Thanks


Thank you. It's always good to have someone keeping us in line but I thought Phil was doing a good job at that at the moment.


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Nov 15, 2020)

I'm disabled and have a radar key to use disabled toilets whenever I can find them, being less used you have more time to empty and clean up.


----------



## Harrytherid (Nov 15, 2020)

Unfortunately. though being in what is, in my opinion, the best format,  those coordinates are not the actual disposal points but are some point nearby.  This can make the actual location of those points somewhat difficult.
That at Canterbury 51.26173, 1.10161  being the administration (or whatever) building whereas I know the location of the disposal point to be 51.26160, 1.10013  some 105 metres away and not in sight of the location specified.  If anyone knows the actual location of the points, maybe they can amend the list of coords then I can reliably amend my personal database of locations.


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Nov 15, 2020)

Agreed, no point in  having coords to 5 decimal places for the wrong location, this happens way too often on here.


----------



## jagmanx (Nov 15, 2020)

A bit sad IMHO
posts #44 and 45
there are bound to be some inaccuracies in such a huge database.
1 The new system allows comments thus corrections can be offered
2 Streetview enables (in most cases) you to examine locations.
3 I use the locations as a guide rather than a precise location
4 remember many (most) locations are provided by US and some may post when in their vehicle rather than standing "at the point"

5 Some of the campings locations are unsuitable for US..BUT NO COMPLAINTS

As Shaw Taylor use to say "Eyes and Ears2 and maybe a voice !!!
Not aiming to "have a go at the "2 posters" just suggesting they "get real"


----------

